# 9 baby lops &amp; momma lop for adoption (MA)



## DazyDaizee (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm fostering a litter of 10 lops (we are keeping one). I'm trying to find homes on my own as the shelter is overloaded and I'm worried about where they end up. I live near Boston, MA and work in Lowell, MA. I am willing to transport them within a reasonable distance. 

Potential adopters must:
-Agree to have the rabbit(s) spayed or neutered.
-House the rabbit(s) indoors.
-Contact me before rehoming or surrendering rabbit(s) if you can no longer keep.

Of course, general rabbit knowledge is required, and the rabbit must be fed an appropriate diet & receive daily time out of cage and interaction time with you.

If you are interested in adopting, there are 3 tan/fawn/brown? available. 1 tan/brown broken. 4 tri-color broken. 1 harlequin. The mother is a brown broken. They will be 6 weeks old tomorrow and will be placed in their new homes when they are 8 weeks old. I would LOVE to adopt them out in pairs/trios, but they can go as singles, too.
I'm not 100% sure on sexes, but have an idea, so let me know if you are interested in a specific sex or color. They have been with me since the day they were born and are very well socialized.

They have names, but you can call your new baby whatever you like.

Sid:






Piccolini:





Monroe: (This defiant little rabbit still has one ear up!)





Kicks:





Iggy:





Cabbage:





Weeble Jr.:





Litter:





Momma rabbit (Caramel):





Message here or PM me for my email if you're interested.
Thanks everyone! I'm really hoping I can find a few homes through RO so I'll know they are in good hands!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 2, 2009)

Any idea the sexes? What's Weeble?


----------



## DazyDaizee (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes.. I think Weeble is Female.
My guesses:
Males: Kicks, Monroe, Tips, Piccolini, Iggy, Bosky
Females: Sid, Weeble, Cabbage
I could be completely wrong. Some are more questionable than others.. 


And I forgot to pictures:
Tips:





Bosky:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 3, 2009)

they are adorable--wish we were closer. Good Luck.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 3, 2009)

oh god i was going through deciding what one, ,or ones, i would want and i could not choose,lol. they are all to die for cute. wish i had the room, and the money good luck finding homes


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 3, 2009)

OMG I want them all...too bad I'm in MN they r all soo sweet. Good Luck!!!


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 3, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Any idea the sexes? What's Weeble?


awww I like Weeble too!!! Course they're all cute as heck :biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain (Sep 3, 2009)

They are all adorable!! Would be hard to pass up if I was still living in MA.

Good luck finding them homes!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 3, 2009)

ok if i had to pick i would want TIPS and IGGY!!!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 3, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> ok if i had to pick i would want TIPS and IGGY!!!!!!



Your wanting one, aren't you? LOl 



They are allAdorable!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 3, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ok if i had to pick i would want TIPS and IGGY!!!!!!
> ...


i would have a million,lol, but i cant, so i shall dream,lol


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh my! I wasn't prepared for that overload of cuteness. Do you have a local rescue or shelter that will post them on Petfinder for you?


----------



## JeffS (Sep 4, 2009)

I can't get over how hilarious their back feet are!


----------



## DazyDaizee (Sep 8, 2009)

Weeble & Tips have found a home!! (still here with their mom and siblings, but they are reserved and will go to their new home once they're old enough).

7 more babies to place.. come on guys


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 9, 2009)

did Ali take Weeble?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 9, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> did Ali take Weeble?


No we did some talking and thought it wasn't the best thing for us.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 9, 2009)

Hopefully the new families will join RO so we can watch them grow up!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 9, 2009)

aaawwww Ali so sorry


----------



## bunnylove12 (Sep 12, 2009)

if you were not so far away i would buy them seriously!!!!!!!


----------



## DazyDaizee (Sep 12, 2009)

It was actually someone from RO who came to meet the bunnies and reserved Weeble & Tips, but I haven't really seen any posts by him, has been a member for a while. They seem great though, and I think the two bunnies will be very happy with them 

Hoping to find more homes. I posted in the behavior section about Iggy who has decided to attack the other rabbits suddenly, so he may go as a single? Very loving with people, though. 7 more babies to go... I'm getting a little worried.. the 8 week mark is coming up soon..


----------



## express_wagon (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey everyone, my family will be adopting Tips and Weeble. I want to thank DazyDaizee for showing us the litter. They are very very beautiful bunnies.

Rest assure, the little guys will be pampered and treated with royalty.

I really wish we could take more than two!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2009)

Luvmyzoocrew wrote:


> aaawwww Ali so sorry



Don't be we are not. Everything for a reason.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2009)

Any more find homes?


----------



## Orchid (Sep 27, 2009)

man oh man are they cute as could be!

Totally lovin Kicks, Tips and Sid...Glad to see Tips found a home...

Wish you were closer so I could meet Sid and Kicks...I shouldn't have moved outa NY...lol


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 27, 2009)

*express_wagon wrote: *


> Hey everyone, my family will be adopting Tips and Weeble. I want to thank DazyDaizee for showing us the litter. They are very very beautiful bunnies.
> 
> Rest assure, the little guys will be pampered and treated with royalty.
> 
> I really wish we could take more than two!


Cool! I'm glad to see them getting good homes. I think they are just the cutest things. Please keep us updated


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Sep 27, 2009)

Anybody else find a home?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 27, 2009)

can i demand pics of Tips, i would have picked her and i like Iggy too. Must have more pics please


----------



## DazyDaizee (Sep 28, 2009)

A vet adopted 2 more, Cabbage & Sid. So there are 5 left to find homes: Iggy (better as a single), Monroe, Kicks, Piccolini, & Bosky.

And more good news, Momma rabbit, Caramel, was just adopted through HRN. So long as she can bond with the new owners current rabbit, she has a permanent place with the new family.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 28, 2009)

:bunnydance:Got to love HRN! :biggrin2:


----------



## DazyDaizee (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, luckily those lops go fast.. and now that the vet adopted the 2 females that were left, if the remaining babies end up going to HRN, they'll all be males. Cheaper to neuter=better for the rescue 
I think I can find a home for at least one or two more, though. It's been going pretty well...

I'd really like for someone I know/someone who'll keep in touch to take Monroe. He's the smallest one and the most defiant. We went to Maine for the weekend and he escaped his cage. Our petsitter was like "Is there supposed to be a little white rabbit running around?". And he was the last to drop both ears. He held one up for weeks after the others.. Funny little guy.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Sep 28, 2009)

Aww if only I was closer I would take little Monroe! Hope he finds a good home


----------



## express_wagon (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll post up some pix of Weeble and Tips soon. They are growing up quite fast. We actually gave them new names, the gray one is now Pebbles and Tips has become Bam-Bam.

Bam-Bam (Tips) has a whole lot of energy, he's flying around living room like a bat out of hell. Absolutely refuses to go home unless I pick him up. He's alot of fun.

Pebbles is a bit more sedated, doesn't like being picked up as much and does her own thing on her own pace. SHe loves exploring the small cracks behind our couches and shoe drawers.

Both have been great, we love them so much. Once they're both in the cage, the snuggle together. Everything is working out awesome! Now they just need to stop pooping on our carpets...ugh!


----------



## DazyDaizee (Sep 30, 2009)

Love the new names! So glad to hear they're doing well! The pooping around the house should get better with time, and improve drastically after spaying/neutering. It is a marking behavior, so hormones do play a big role!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 1, 2009)

thats great Express_wagon, they sound too cute, cant wait too see pics


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm so glad they got a good home! We've been cooing over these babies since the day they were born so it's great to know they're in a good place. :inlove:


----------



## express_wagon (Oct 7, 2009)

As promised...


----------



## DazyDaizee (Oct 7, 2009)

Awww, so glad to see them! They look so big! Thanks for posting, hope everything is going well!


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 7, 2009)

:inlove: They are adorable!!


----------



## express_wagon (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's a bigger pic


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 7, 2009)

oh so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they got so big


----------



## pOker (Oct 28, 2009)

ohh wow, i want Kicks sooo bad... they are sooo adorable i can barely stand it. i live in Brewster New York and there is no way i can get to Massachusettes  but i want one of them so badddd..


----------



## ava.ILoveBunnies (Sep 23, 2012)

Do you know if any of these bunnies will be good bonding candidates for my rabbit?


----------



## grasspack (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello,

I would be interested in Monroe, if he is still looking for a home. I am in NH. We have one house bunny that my daughter won't share with me and I would love to have my own pet

Alice


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 10, 2012)

*ava.ILoveBunnies wrote: *


> Do you know if any of these bunnies will be good bonding candidates for my rabbit?


the only way to determine that would be to have a play date to see how they respond to each other


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 10, 2012)

:yahoo:


----------



## JBun (Oct 10, 2012)

OK.... So, am I the only one that's noticed this topic was started 3 years ago and that these bunnies are long since adopted.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh goodness, i live in maine, so we can't drive down, but my rabbit just died so how i wish we could take one!!!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 10, 2012)

oh... wow. i feel dumb!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 10, 2012)

haha Jbun i just realized that too!!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 11, 2012)

lol, quite the thread necro


----------

